# TrendyDigital Official Store Thread: New Color and Styles for our Maxguard Plus



## Kevin2088

Hi Folks:

Inspired by JAVOedge thread, I thought it would be a good idea to have a central thread to highlight some of our new products from TrendyDigital Design. We welcome your feedback and comments so that our products will meet your needs. You may have seen our ads in the kindleboards when we introduced the waterproof case and the Maxguard Kindle case. We are happy to introduce several new products to our portfolio. The most exciting one is the Artisan Line of Accessories for the Amazon Kindle. This new line incorporates an artistic component to our collection of eBook reader accessories. The artistic component is achieved via a high tech laser etching process. Hope you enjoy this new style in our collection! So, here are several new line ups:









*Book Style Cases for Kindle 2 on our Amazon Store:*
MaxGuard Plus Kindle Leather Cover (fits 2nd Generation Kindle), with Embedded Corner Closure, Black Color
MaxGuard Plus Kindle Leather Cover (fits 2nd Generation Kindle), with Embedded Corner Closure, Red Color
(Highlight : Embedded Corner Magnet System to keep the case shut)









*Book Style Cases with Laser Etching Artwork in our web site: * 
Artisan MaxGuard Plus Kindle 2 Leather Cover, Black Color
Artisan MaxGuard Plus Kindle 2 Leather Cover, Red Color
(Highlight: artwork etching in the front cover of the MaxGuard Plus line).









*Book Style Cases for Kindle DX on our Amazon Store: * 
TrendyDigital Kindle DX Leather Cover, Leather Jacket for Kindle DX, Black
TrendyDigital Kindle DX Leather Cover, Leather Jacket for Kindle DX, Red
(Highlight: Embedded Corner Magnet System to keep the case shut)

Thanks for looking at these products. Feel free to share your thoughts. Thanks.

Best regards,

-- April 13, 2010 , We have made several color and style additions to our popular MaxGuard Plus Kindle case , Please check out the detail --




























*New Colors and Styles for Book Style Cases for Kindle 2 on our Amazon Store:*
TrendyDigital MaxGuard Plus Kindle Cover (fits Kindle Wireless Reading Device 6" Display, Latest Generation), with Embedded Corner Closure, Laminated Canvas, Red

TrendyDigital MaxGuard Plus Kindle Cover (fits Kindle Wireless Reading Device 6" Display, Latest Generation), with Embedded Corner Closure, Laminated Canvas, Black

TrendyDigital MaxGuard Plus Kindle Cover (fits Kindle Wireless Reading Device 6" Display, Latest Generation), with Embedded Corner Closure, Brown Color


Kevin || www.trendydigital.com
Our Amazon Store
Our Store


----------



## suicidepact

The laser etching is a cool idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kevin2088

It is so quiet for this thread, where are the "enablers"? Let us know the good, the bad and the ordinary.

Here are another two laser etching images on our Artisan MaxGuard Plus Kindle 2 Leather Cover









Artisan MaxGuard Plus eReader Jacket for Amazon Kindle 2 ,Red, Woman in Kimono









Artisan MaxGuard Plus eReader Jacket for Amazon Kindle 2 ,Black, Woman in Kimono

Thanks.

Kevin


----------



## laura99

The regular MaxGuard Plus looks like it may be just what I am looking for. Would you have a weight on it so I can compare it to my current cover? Being light weight is very important for me. My husband may be getting a Kindle soon and it gives me an excuse to get a new cover


----------



## Kevin2088

laura99 said:


> The regular MaxGuard Plus looks like it may be just what I am looking for. Would you have a weight on it so I can compare it to my current cover? Being light weight is very important for me. My husband may be getting a Kindle soon and it gives me an excuse to get a new cover


The net weight on this MaxGuard Plus cover is 5.8 ounces. It is one of the lightest in the market place. Yet, it has ample light weight padding internally for protection.


----------



## suicidepact

I'm really liking the etching, at the risk of repeating myself.


----------



## laura99

Thanks Kevin, I was looking at a flip style, but I think this one has moved to the top of my wish list.


----------



## dollcrazy

Waaaah! I'm feeling so left out. I love the covers but I'm a k1 owner.


----------



## 911jason

Kevin2088 said:


> Artisan MaxGuard Plus eReader Jacket for Amazon Kindle 2 ,Red, Woman in Kimono


I have to say based on the image above, that the quality looks very suspect. The right edge looks like something my 6-year old would do with very dull kid's scissors. When I first saw the google alert to your PR firm's article announcing a new "artisan" line, I immediately thought maybe it would be a less expensive alternative to the ubiquitous Oberon. Unfortunately, these make me feel like the Oberon might be a better bargain than I previously suspected.

Sorry, I really wanted to like these... but you asked for the good, bad and ugly.


----------



## Kevin2088

911jason said:


> I have to say based on the image above, that the quality looks very suspect. The right edge looks like something my 6-year old would do with very dull kid's scissors. When I first saw the google alert to your PR firm's article announcing a new "artisan" line, I immediately thought maybe it would be a less expensive alternative to the ubiquitous Oberon. Unfortunately, these make me feel like the Oberon might be a better bargain than I previously suspected.
> Sorry, I really wanted to like these... but you asked for the good, bad and ugly.


I am very impressed. You have very sharp eyes! The less then smooth right edge is the result of a 60 year old's very dull Photoshop skills in removing the background of the original image. Here is the side by side comparison of the images. Hope this clears up the confusion. I can assure you the cover has a very smooth edge and lining.

















The main thing about the "Artisan" line is the unlimited potential of engraving a vast varieties of different memorable artworks to a well-crafted cover. If you have some great artwork, please share with us. We constantly look for great ideas to work on.
Thanks.

Kevin


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL!

removing the background can be very tricky!  Thanks for sharing the original.

Betsy


----------



## 911jason

Oh wow! Yes, thanks for sharing the original image. Much better... and now interested again! =)


----------



## modkindle

Any chance you can do custom images on the laser etched ones?


----------



## 911jason

modkindle said:


> Any chance you can do custom images on the laser etched ones?


Oh, *THAT* would be awesome!!!


----------



## modkindle

I would pay extra for that. I would love it.


----------



## mistyd107

Me too I'd love a cover with a pic of a lab puppy on it


----------



## Kevin2088

modkindle said:


> Any chance you can do custom images on the laser etched ones?


That is the direction we are going to. We will modify our web site's work flow so that customers can choose the covers and submit their designs for their ultimate customization to their Kindle covers. There are some basic requirements about the artwork for good etching result. The rule of thumb is that you need to use artwork that would look good as B&W Xerox copy. We need to tinker with the etching parameters for custom engravings. 
In the mean time, for those folks from kindleboards, we are happy to use a more manual work flow to serve your custom order needs.
You can send your artwork to [email protected] and indicate the cover you want to use. We will give you reply about the lead time and cost, etc. Since it does take some time to work out the etching parameter. Please do allow time to fill your custom order.

We currently provide the following 2 covers from our MaxGuard Plus line for etching work.
*MaxGuard Plus Book Style Cases for Kindle 2:*
MaxGuard Plus Kindle Leather Cover (fits 2nd Generation Kindle), with Embedded Corner Closure, Black Color
MaxGuard Plus Kindle Leather Cover (fits 2nd Generation Kindle), with Embedded Corner Closure, Red Color

Kevin


----------



## modkindle

Kevin I LOVE you. Will be in touch within the week!


----------



## mistyd107

hmm off to see if I can find decent artwork of a labrador retriever online


----------



## mistyd107

ok I found a couple of images online I think might work any suggestions from anyone on how I might get them to trendy digital to see?? I am a computer dummy in a lot of ways.  I don't have any photo software or anything on the temporary system I am using any suggestions appreciated


----------



## modkindle

Misty, PM me with links.


----------



## 911jason

This is a pumpkin carving stencil that might work really well for this usage... if you like the image, that is.


----------



## 911jason

Here's another... is there an ideal resolution Kevin?


----------



## 911jason

Here's another, although this one looks kind of sad. (shown here at 1/2 size)


----------



## mistyd107

thanks for the help Jason Pm sent


----------



## Kevin2088

911jason said:


> This is a pumpkin carving stencil that might work really well for this usage... if you like the image, that is.


This cute image likely will work well. The black and white should come out well. The gray area might need some experimenting.


----------



## Kevin2088

911jason said:


> Here's another... is there an ideal resolution Kevin?


300 dpi should work well.


----------



## 911jason

Kevin2088 said:


> 300 dpi should work well.


What about overall size of the image? 500x500 or something much larger?


----------



## mistyd107

911jason said:


> What about overall size of the image? 500x500 or something much larger?


Should I look for more images jason or will sam work you think?


----------



## 911jason

Depends on Kevin's response. Nothing you find on the web is going to be 300dpi, but his tech may be able to work with it, we just need to know what overall size image we need to submit.


----------



## mistyd107

911jason said:


> Depends on Kevin's response. Nothing you find on the web is going to be 300dpi, but his tech may be able to work with it, we just need to know what overall size image we need to submit.


well crap let me know what you think if you don't mind as I said I'm new to this in a lot of ways thx


----------



## Kevin2088

911jason said:


> What about overall size of the image? 500x500 or something much larger?


For the "woman in Kimono", the image size is 6" X 4" (432 X288 in pixels).

The area for the case is 8 1/4 X 5.5. There is a small TrendyDigital logo in the front right corner. If we take that into account and about 0.5" spacing for the edges, the image area in the case can be worked with ( in the front cover) is about 6.5" X 4.5" .


----------



## mistyd107

might this work


----------



## mistyd107

or this


----------



## Kevin2088

These are very cute dog photos! The second one likely has better result. 
However, please note the second one is a grayscale image and won't come out as good as a plain B&W image. The tech guy in etching will need to manipulate the image via software and try different etching setup for good result. 
Here is a link to explain what is a grayscale image.


----------



## Kevin2088

By the way, our Artisan line is available through the Amazon market place now.
Here is the link for it:


----------



## mistyd107

thx Kevin I may just have to give up


----------



## 911jason

Misty, I think you need to go with something more like this...



That particular image will cost you $25 to buy the license for the image in the size you would need (it's 5" x 4" at 300dpi).

The best way to find images for this type of engraving work might be to do a google image search, and then on the left side of the image results page, click on *Line Drawing*.


----------



## 911jason

Here's another one that doesn't look copyrighted, but I'm not sure it's the right breed...


----------



## 911jason

This would be a good one for NogDog from that same site...


----------



## mistyd107

Thx for the help Jason. I've saved the first image to my favorites purchase in a few weeks...hopefully someone else from the board will try the custom cover as well. so we can see how it turns out. Just out of curiousity do you think this Image would work as well. Size is listed at 5x8 so that might be slightly off. It is 300 dpi


----------



## Kevin2088

Hi 911jason:

Thanks for sharing the last 3 images.  Laser can engrave these these images very well in our MaxGuard Plus line.

Kevin


----------



## 911jason

Misty, the image you posted is awfully small, but hopefully it's just a thumbnail version. If it's truly 5x8 at 300dpi it should work great!

No problem Kevin, by the way, I sent you a PM.


----------



## mistyd107

911jason said:


> Misty, the image you posted is awfully small, but hopefully it's just a thumbnail version. If it's truly 5x8 at 300dpi it should work great!
> 
> No problem Kevin, by the way, I sent you a PM.


I think it is a thumbnail the medium size available for [email protected] $25.00 is listed as 5"x 8" @ 300 dpi 1500x2469 pixels. its on the same site as the one you posted. Now decisions, decisions


----------



## Kevin2088

mistyd107 said:


> I think it is a thumbnail the medium size available for [email protected] $25.00 is listed as 5"x 8" @ 300 dpi 1500x2469 pixels. its on the same site as the one you posted. Now decisions, decisions


The size ( 5" X8") can be re-sized a little bit and will work well with the front cover of the case.The resolution is fine too.


----------



## mistyd107

Just thought I'd share that I'm waiting to hear from Kevin in terms of ordering instructions on the custom engraved case. Hopefully the pm I sent him yesterday went through.  I sent it just before the board went down.


----------



## Patrizia

Kevin.. been having major issues with your website, I love your stuff .. but is there any updates due on this?  I can't load it or it freezes my computer up.. I would like to think about a custom cover as well.. thanks!


----------



## mistyd107

Patrizia said:


> Kevin.. been having major issues with your website, I love your stuff .. but is there any updates due on this? I can't load it or it freezes my computer up.. I would like to think about a custom cover as well.. thanks!


If it helps I don't think the custom option is on the site yet. mine was handled through pms with Kevin on the board and email at [email protected] Jason was kind enough to help on the graphic end. i purchased the artisan case through amazon as I don't use paypal notified Kevin of the order he pulled it and revised it for custom work and put it with the artwork. Not sure if that's the standard procedure and not trying to step on toes just trying to help


----------



## Kevin2088

Patrizia said:


> Kevin.. been having major issues with your website, I love your stuff .. but is there any updates due on this? I can't load it or it freezes my computer up.. I would like to think about a custom cover as well.. thanks!


Hi there,
I just replied you in another thread. Here is what I wrote. Hope that help.

I'm sorry that you've had a hard time visiting our site. We just tested a few browsers for the site and the site generally works well.
I am providing several links here for your reference.

The main link:
www.trendydigital.com

The link for the Artisan line: 
http://trendydigital.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=15_16

If you want to order a custom engraved cover, there are two steps:
1) E-mail us at [email protected] with the artwork for the engraving.
Here is the general requirement for the artwork in order to get the best possible results:
a. The artwork needs to be black and white. Color or grayscale artwork won't work well.
b. The best resolution is 300ppi. We can work with lower one.
c. The engraving area is about 4" X 6".
Once we get the artwork, we will let you know whether it will work well or not.

2) Assuming the artwork is going to work, please go to the following link to purchase the custom engraving case.

http://trendydigital.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_16&products_id=52

Usually it takes 2 to 3 weeks to fit the custom engraving into our production schedule.
Hope this helps.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## louiseb

I own a Javoedge, but I love the style of yours also. I am going to add your site to the recommendations I make to friends.  

As far as recommendations, I really like Asian art on the red, maybe a koi fish also? I personally would like to see a blue one, I'm from Florida and would like a dolphin and/or shells on blue.


----------



## Kevin2088

-- April 13, 2010 , We have made several color and style additions to our popular MaxGuard Plus Kindle case , Please check out the detail --




























*New Colors and Styles for Book Style Cases for Kindle 2 on our Amazon Store:*
TrendyDigital MaxGuard Plus Kindle Cover (fits Kindle Wireless Reading Device 6" Display, Latest Generation), with Embedded Corner Closure, Laminated Canvas, Red

TrendyDigital MaxGuard Plus Kindle Cover (fits Kindle Wireless Reading Device 6" Display, Latest Generation), with Embedded Corner Closure, Laminated Canvas, Black

TrendyDigital MaxGuard Plus Kindle Cover (fits Kindle Wireless Reading Device 6" Display, Latest Generation), with Embedded Corner Closure, Brown Color


Kevin || www.trendydigital.com
Our Amazon Store
Our Store


----------



## 911jason

Very nice Kevin, good job! =)


----------



## Addie

Those look great!


----------



## cheerio

very nice


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Kevin2088 said:


> That is the direction we are going to. We will modify our web site's work flow so that customers can choose the covers and submit their designs for their ultimate customization to their Kindle covers. There are some basic requirements about the artwork for good etching result. The rule of thumb is that you need to use artwork that would look good as B&W Xerox copy. We need to tinker with the etching parameters for custom engravings.
> In the mean time, for those folks from kindleboards, we are happy to use a more manual work flow to serve your custom order needs.
> You can send your artwork to [email protected] and indicate the cover you want to use. We will give you reply about the lead time and cost, etc. Since it does take some time to work out the etching parameter. Please do allow time to fill your custom order.


OK now that is awesome. I would finally be able to get my Don't Panic cover!

I have your water proof case and loved it on my vacation. I wish it was a little bit bigger so I could have kept my Kindle in its cover when I put it into the water proof bag. Instead I carried the Kindle around in the bag with the bag inside the Kindle Cover.

And more stuff for K1's would be nice.


----------



## pawsplus

Kevin2088 said:


> It is so quiet for this thread, where are the "enablers"? Let us know the good, the bad and the ordinary.


Well, you don't make them for the Kindle 1.  So Kate Kindle and I have nothing to say. <sigh>


----------

